# Ayuda con una duda sobre robots :/



## ingenierocesar (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola amigos..

soy técnico en electrónica especializado en microcontroladores PIC.. El asunto es que quiero
construir un robot de tamaño humano, de unos 160 cms de alto por lo menos, que tenga piernas y abrazos, asi como el citripio que sale en star wars 

La duda que tengo es... ¿que tipo de motores debo utilizar para las articulaciones de dicho robot?

los steppers quedan descartados, ya que al NO estar enclavados, su rotor gira libremente, además de que seria dificil encontrar steppers tan grades.

habia pensado en servomotores, pero ¿de que tamaño tendrian que ser?

ayuda por favor 

gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Y que te preocupa no tener motores "enclavados" si vas a tener que aplicarles un control de posición que se encargará de mantenerlos en su lugar????? Por otra parte, los motores deben tener acoplada una caja reductora por que si no, no van a poder mover ninguna carga de la que intentás ponerles...


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi cesar,
para algo como lo que planteas es precipitado descartar cualquier alternativa,
mas bien deberías utilizar una combinación de motores DC, steppers o servos;
habría que definir primero que tanta liberta de movimiento deseas y 
cuanta energía va a requerir?


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 24, 2011)

Para todo esto creo que además de un abultado bolsillo, creo que vas a necesitar algo más que un PIC, aunque sea de 32 bits...

Podría ser interesante empezar a mirar cosas ya hechas como el bioloid, por ejemplo. Hay varios robos humaniformes en el mercado que pueden servirte de guía y punto de partida.


----------



## ingenierocesar (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola!

eem.. responderé a los tres:

Ezavalla= Gracias por tu respuesta, emm, no quiero usar steppers porque si no los enclavas su rotor gira libremente, y el robot no podria mantenerse de pie.

Unikfriend= Gracias ... emm, no se cuanta energia necesitará ya que para ello primero debo saber que motores usaré.. y ese es mi drama, no se que motores usar, porque al ser un robot de tamaño humano, los motores no pueden ser pequeños.

Beamspot= Gracias también  emm, con un PIC se puede hacer magia!! aunque sea de 8 mugrosos bits. ... El PIC no es el drama, ya que solo deberá controlar los motores, además, pienso incorporar un computador interno al robot que trabajará en conjunto con el PIC.

Pero el drama sigue siendo ¿que motores uso? de que tamaño? :/

saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Cesar,

quizas deberias dividirlo en proyectos mas pequeños.
Aqui te dejo un link de una guia para la seleccion de un servo.

http://ftp.cnchungary.com/Varsanyi_Peter/CNC%20vezerles%20-%20szervoval/Guide_to_Servo_Motor_Sizing.pdf


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2011)

No se el bioloid que tal, pero los humaniformes que llevan 'servos digitales' en realidad tienen un micro interno para controlar cada motor. La parte de control no varía mucho, pero sí la de potencia. Generalmente se suelen usar motores de continua con reductoras, y no creas que vayan a ser excesivamente grandes. Quizás el problema mayor son las reductoras, y adquirir dichos motores.

Para empezar, te sigo recomendando que te informes de lo que han hecho otros a otras escalas, y luego, para continuar, podrías mirar motores de limpiaparabrisas, o de ventilador de coche, que tienen bastante fuerza. Elevalunas eléctricos también son una alternativa. El limpia y el elevalunas lleva reductora incorporada...


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2011)

ingenierocesar dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> eem.. responderé a los tres:
> 
> ...



Hola: 

Estoy de acuerdo que el pic no te limita porque con un solo micro no te va a alcanzar. 
Seguramente tendrás que dedicar un pic a cada subsistema. 

Para elegir los motores deberías saber qué carga tenés que mover y a qué velocidad. 
De ahí sale la potencia necesaria: Potencia = Fuerza . Velocidad.  
El peso del sistema no es tanto el problema, sino el brazo de palanca que haya entremedio. 
Cuanto mayor sea el ángulo que forma el muslo con la pierna será mayor la fuerza para mantener esa posición. A menos que quieras que el robot se levante desde el suelo (o que haga flexiones , lo que requiere ángulos cercanos a 90º), la mayor parte de la fuerza necesaria para sostener el peso va a provenir de la rigidez mecánica de la estructura, no de los motores. 
Igual de importante: un sistema de equilibrio como el del segway se tendría que encargar de  que los ángulos de las rodillas y cintura no superen un cierto máximo. 

Con respecto a la fuente de energía, yo pienso que habría que arreglarse con unas baterías de gel, ubicadas en el torso. 
La autonomía sale de la cuenta básica: Energía = Potencia . Tiempo

Una pregunta: ¿ Qué cantidad de articulaciones pensás ponerle ?

Edit: 

Me parece que el bioloid se aparta bastante de la idea. En el video que  ví, son 10 servos empalmados y patas con mucha área, lo que simplifica bastante las cosas. 
En un C3PO (ci three pi o) las distancias hacen que el diseño pase por otro lado, principalmente por el sistema de equilibrio. 

Nota: El cuerpo humano resuelve el problema de la locomoción y el equilibrio mediante tensores y palancas.


----------



## ingenierocesar (Mar 30, 2011)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas  me ayudan bastante!

Respondo a la pregunta se "asherar" acerca de la cantidad de articulaciones... la idea es que tenga la mayor cantidad de articulaciones de manera que emule en lo mejor posible a un humano, pero cabe mencionar que no tendrá dedos en las manos (serian muchas articulaciones), en las manos solo tendrá una especie de pinza.

Aaaah!! y gracias a "beamspot" por la idea de los motores de limpiaparabrisas, no se me habia ocurrido


----------



## DanielU (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=15098, ahi tenes un servo de 22kg/cm de fuerza.


----------

